# 52332 and 52310



## jhutchens (Mar 2, 2011)

Are these two codes billable together?  Have tried modifier 58 and received denial.
thanks


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Mar 2, 2011)

Unfortunately these procedure codes bundle.


----------

